# Third time's the charm



## EPF (24 Jul 2009)

Well, I've been a lurker long enough, and I want to join the ranks of the hopeful applicants waiting for their phone call, so here's my little story...

I was an Air Cadet for seven years, and during that time I decided I was meant for military service. I applied for ROTP to go to RMC starting in 2002, and it was my life's ambition. Seriously, until now there's nothing I've ever wanted as badly as I wanted that... still, I was declared unfit for military service because of a thyroid problem. Needless to say, I was crushed. I started CEGEP in sciences without really knowing what I wanted to do with it.

My thyroid problem was resolved in the end of 2003 (doctors only have theories on how that's possible, but all I care about is that it's gone and I don't have to take medications anymore!), but I decided to go on with my civilian uni application in environmental engineering. I started an application in 2004 to join the reserves as a NCM with the combat engineers, but withdrew that application because of a sport injury (just my luck!), followed by a yearlong student exchange in Australia, and then plans to move overseas as I had started dating an Australian guy.

I came back to Canada, graduated, and applied for an Australian visa (if you think a CF application is complicated, think again!). While waiting for that to come through (still hasn't, by the way), some sense got kicked into me. It started with a conversation with my sister... She asked if I was still thinking about the army sometimes, to which I replied that there wasn't a single day during which I didn't think about it... "Then what are you waiting for?" she said. There's nothing I could say to that. 

During a career fair last March I went to chat with Army recruiters and that was it. I was doing it this time, no matter what. That day I picked up the application documents at the CFRC, and the following week I handed it in, applying as an ENGR O, reserves. The guys I met at the unit were quite positive about me joining their team, which got me even more excited about my decision. The sergeant I talked to at the RC was pretty awesome, we talked about all sorts of things, and he asked why I wasn't applying for regular force. "Because I'd have to choose between the Army and my relationship," I said.

After my interview in June (my CFAT was credited from eight years ago and my medical went well - just had to get an extra evaluation from my lasik surgeon), I came across this sergeant and I gave him the news: I had picked the Army, and I was most likely going to change my application for the regular force. Civilian jobs were - and still are - boring the life out of me, I was unhappy in my relationship with my Aussie man, and my brother talking about being at sea during his NCS ENG occupational training was pulling too much on my heartstrings! I changed my application the following week. This week, the officer who interviewed me for my reserve force application called me for another mini-interview over the phone. 

He recommended me for enrollment, and said that I should get a phone call in 2-3 weeks. I would very much like to start BMOQ in September, but I might have to wait for January. Either way, this career path is going to be an incredible challenge and I can't wait! I haven't been this motivated in way too long. I'm training hard (I'm up to 40 pushups and 10 chinups, running 5K every second day, plus ruck march training), reading about all sorts of army-related topics, and staying positive!

Cheers,

EPF

PS: When I first applied, my family didn't approve, but now that my brother's in the Navy I got everyone's support; it's great.  :camo:


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Jul 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## the_girlfirend (24 Jul 2009)

Hey congrats!

I wish I had changed my mind like you BEFORE getting enrolled to the reserves... now I have to go through a CT... which is a pain!!!  ;D

Good for you!


----------



## MrJimi (24 Jul 2009)

Congratulations!!  I know the excited feeling you have, I too am on the beginning of a long journey.

MrJimi


----------



## EPF (24 Jul 2009)

Thanks!  ;D



			
				the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> I wish I had changed my mind like you BEFORE getting enrolled to the reserves... now I have to go through a CT... which is a pain!!!  ;D


Can you still do training on evenings and weekends with your unit while you're waiting? You see, if I'm to wait until January, I wish I could hang around the reserve unit to learn more about the trade! Anyway, best of luck to you and let me know when you're off for BMOQ! 

MrJimi, from what I've read your application seems to be going forward pretty quickly... good luck to you!


----------



## Doom (25 Jul 2009)

Good stuff EPF, I had a similar situation waited it out a year, got what I needed dealt with and got in the second time through. Can't wait for basic. I really do wish you all the luck. It's always good to see other people who had med conditions at one point break through if you get what i mean.


----------



## chrome1967 (25 Jul 2009)

Great story! Best of luck to you.


----------



## cdnsoldier1982 (26 Jul 2009)

Congradulations glad to see you stuck it out with a winning attitued like yours i'd be happy to be in the field with you anyday.


----------



## recruitlacrioix (27 Jul 2009)

congrats and good job sticking with your guns, my folks hated the idea when i joined up, but surpisingly they came around.  Good luck with your military career and future.


----------



## EPF (28 Jul 2009)

downrightGuppy, I know exactly what you mean; I really enjoy the success stories on this board! I'm really happy to know you've made it too despite the setback, and I wish you a great military career.
(... by the way, there's a great quote that says, when translated from the French: "The one who stands back up is stronger than the one who never fell down." (Anonymous) ;D)

cdnsoldier1982, that's the greatest compliment a wannabe like me could receive from a member of the CF! I'll remember it on the tough days when I feel like quitting, thank you. :camo: 

recruitlacrioix, something like joining up is our choice in the end, but it's nice to know that our family is behind us isn't it? As I'm quite close to my family, it makes a world of difference. Thanks, and good luck to you!

Thanks everyone, and the best of luck with your careers as well! I'll update when I get my phone call.


----------



## EPF (22 Aug 2009)

I got my phone call this morning!! ;D I'm swearing-in August 26, and leaving for BMOQ on the 31st. I'm so very excited, and looking forward to working and learning with some of you!   

Man, I've been bouncing around all day... Cheers!

 ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Aug 2009)

Well done!! Have a good one!! :camo:


----------



## EPF (26 Aug 2009)

Thank you OldSoldier! I had a fun time at the swearing in ceremony this morning; I'm so happy to finally be an Ocdt and a member of the CF. ;D It'll be an honour to serve with soldiers like you.


----------



## Dou You (26 Aug 2009)

EPF said:
			
		

> "The one who stands back up is stronger than the one who never fell down."


I know this was posted a while back but I just came across it now and I love it...it couldn't be more true! So I just wanted to say that quote made my day even though it was posted a month ago lol. But congratulations EPF and good luck with everything!! I hope to be swearing in as an Ocdt next year!

Cheers


----------



## EPF (13 Dec 2009)

I just want to update saying I graduated BMOQ with flying colours! 2nd top candidate, top female athlete and platoon commander on parade.  ;D So yeah, the army is being good to me, I'm having a blast with the boys and now I'm posted to CFSME waiting for CAP. Good stuff.  :camo:


----------

